# Arwen's life in pictures



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When she was less than six weeks old, I brought her home:









She was ok with Frodo, but the crate was a bit large:









She was always good in the house:









She was an all-weather pup:









The following two pictures are the ones I used for the flier I plastered all over the county when she was lost:


















My bed was always her favorite spot, but she could share:









When my brother's bitch Jazzy lived with us when Arwen was 2:









Showing search and rescue potential when we were in a construction period:









Good with cats:









Here she is breaking Dubya in when she was three:









Hanging out with Dubya:









Decorating the new couch:









Showing off the new window:









A great Mom:









And even tolerated the pappa looking at her babies:









She was just the best. It has been a week and I still expect to see her when I get home.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice pictures! She was a beauty. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Please accept my condolences on the loss of your beautiful girl. It sounds like she was a very special dog. RIP dear Arwen.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing the lovely pictures, and for sharing your life with such a special dog.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. She was such a lovely girl. Nice pix.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

She was a beautiful lady, may she RIP


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Great pictures, such a beautiful dog. Thank you for sharing them. Despite the sadness of her loss, the pictures made me smile this morning.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

She's a beautiful dog. How old was she? I can't seem to find that bit of info. I'm very sorry for your loss... it's very hard. We lost 2 last year, our GSD went from bloat and my 3 year old find her. 

It's scary how much of a concept of death he has now because of it. She was 7 or 8, not sure, a rescue. We were just visiting their graves yesterday... it does get easier, but you never forget them and will always miss them.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like she had a great life with you...so sorry for your loss


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

So sorry to hear of Arwen's passing.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful and sweet girl she was. Rest in peace, Arwen. :angel:


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Beautiful series of pictures depicting her life with you.

:rip: Sweet Arwen.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She was almost nine years. That's sad about your dog and your 3 year old finding her. Sorry.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

It is really really hard losing a dog that is so close to you. I feel for you, as I still am just getting over Beno and it has been 7 long months.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

That's a beautiful tribute, Sue. RIP Arwen.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

That was lovely you could post the pictures. It made me cry though and I so miss my girl also.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Sue,
That was a wonderful tribute. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry, what a beautiful tribute. I know I still look at pics of the boy I lost, it brings me comfort to see his sweet face. She'll now reside in your heart for the rest of your days. RIP, sweet girl.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Have not been here in awhile and just saw this. I am so sorry Sue. This is just how I lost Eli last May 31, 6 weeks before his 9th birthday. I think of him everyday and know I always will and would have it no other way. He was a true blessing and hope you find some comfort as I do that they did not suffer.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry about Eli. they were just too young, too unexpected. But it is comforting to know they did not suffer.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh boy Sue, just now seeing this.  I don't look on this section offen. I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl. :hugs: May I ask, what happened ?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Those pictures are so wonderful! RIP beautiful Arwen!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Nevermind Sue, found your thread.  Thoughts & Prayers are with you at this hard & difficult time.




LuvourGSDs said:


> Oh boy Sue, just now seeing this.  I don't look on this section offen. I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl. :hugs: May I ask, what happened ?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks, losing Arwen has been terrible. I thought about putting Babs in her kennel today -- she is currently in lying on my bed, just because outside she would be next to Rushie and Heidi and could potty at will. But then I just put her back inside. I know I have to use her kennel again, but I am just reticent about even doing this. I cannot stop thinking about her. She was a good dog, she had a good life, we did a lot of good stuff together, there are great memories, and I am totally lost without her.

I do not know what I would be doing right now if I did not have the others to hug and watch and take with me.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Sue,
I don't come here often, but I want to give you all the love and support that Mr. Frodo and the Dimock pack can send you.
I am so sorry for your monumental loss.

Jess


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

All my condolences I loved the pic of she and the Dad looking at the puppys. Arwen was a beauty. So sorry


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Oh Sue, I am just now seeing this, I am so very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I have only just seen this today too, I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Arwen. Your tribute to her is so lovely and heart breaking at the same time. My thoughts are with you. Rest In Peace beautiful Arwen.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thank you all. 

It will be two months tomorrow. I see her everywhere. My dogs look like her in different ways. Cujo looks like her. Working at the obedience trial yesterday, thinking Arwen did so well at this. Or I wish I had not retired her and just kept on going with her. It would not have changed the final outcome at all. 

Milla is now residing in her kennel. I put her there to keep Rush and Heidi company -- Heidi was in heat and I did not want her right next to Rushie. 

And every day when I get home, I am worried until I see each dog in their kennel up front at their gates. 

Once a dog reaches eight years old, if you have had the dog for any decent length of time, they tend to respond to your body movement almost like a dance, doing what you want before you ask. You know how they will react to whatever. And their behavior makes you very proud.

This morning when Joy went bounding out in the field, she reminded me of Arwen.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

She was obviously very loved and special to you - I am sorry for your loss

Lee


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

So sorry for Your loss


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry - such beautiful, wonderful pictures. RIP


----------

